# Safe to burn firewood w/ white mold, green mold, fungus?



## EngineerDude (Oct 27, 2007)

Neighbor was moving, wanted to get rid of some mixed cherry and maple logs he'd intended to cut, split & use but never got around to it. Stuff didn't look great, but I took it anyway. Cut / split it, kept what looked reasonably good and bonfired the rest. Went to grab some, and noticed lots of white mold, green mold, and fungus, the latter sprouting from the ends.

It's stored outside, but of course has to come inside to burn, and in bringing it in I guess I risk elevating the airborne mold spores inside the house. Once burning, it seems the spores will be killed by the heat, so that shouldn't be an issue, right?

Seeking input on this. Last thing I want to do is create a big, expensive to solve, mold problem in my house due to some free firewood, but if it's not going to be a problem, then of course I want to use it.


----------



## Sprig (Oct 27, 2007)

Use it, the one to watch out for is black mold, the stuff is deadly. Keep the wood outside till you need to burn it, no problem, wear gloves or wash your hands after handling it, SOP. Enjoy the free stuff eh!!    



Serge


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, I run into stuff like that often. I usually ignore it, although I do tend to reach for these pieces first when Im loading the stove.



.


----------



## Ianab (Oct 28, 2007)

There will be some mould spores on the wood, so take care handling it in case you get an allergic reaction. But they will only grow if they come across a suitable site to grow. i.e. some more damp wood.
If your home had suitable sites it would already be mouldy from spores that are floating in the air all the time anyway.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## mga (Oct 28, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Use it, the one to watch out for is black mold, the stuff is deadly. Keep the wood outside till you need to burn it, no problem, wear gloves or wash your hands after handling it, SOP. Enjoy the free stuff eh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Serge




why? what's with that black mold?


----------



## Sprig (Oct 28, 2007)

mga said:


> why? what's with that black mold?


I refer to stachybotrys chartarum, better known as toxic black mold.
It has a tendency to spread very quickly given the slightest chance (high humidity, cool corners etc.), is toxic to people (especially kids) as our immune systems don't seem to handle it well, and once established is a real bear to get under control. Google it and you'll find all sorts of horror stories about it.
On the wet west coast here it is very prevalent and houses/buildings (lots of leaky condo nightmares here) have been condemned because of it, its just nasty stuff.
Heres a start if you're curious> http://www.moldunit.com/001-black-mold.html
http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/apt_condo_living/107593



Serge


----------

